# (YBA) Drax, Demitri, and Slayzer in Wicht's Lair



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

*The Story Thus Far *

Drax undertook to enter Wicht's Lair on his own and was admonished by the Ancient Masters that 
*1)* To enter the Lair, one had first to cross through a cemetery that was in itself a dangerous place. and
*2)* The top part of the lair itself was probably inhabited by goblins.

Before he could enter the cemetery though, Drax was overtaken by Demitri and Slayzer who wished to accompany him.  They fast talked their way past the two goblin guards stationed at the front of the cemetery and made their way in.  Once inside the cemetery they saw in no way resembled the cemetery they had seen whilst standing outside the gate.

A cobbled path led through the cemetery, with other paths branching off of it.  After a bit of observation, the three fighters decided to tail a group of five cloaked beings that were walking the path.  After following the five creatures almost to the northern gate of the cemetery, Drax left the other two fighters to go talk to a grave digger.  Meanwhile the other two fighters tailed the five figures alone.  This almost proved disastrous for the grave digger was actually a were wolf and the five creatures were skeletons.  The werewolf attacked Drax but Drax soundly beat him off and killed him.  The other two had a tough time when they walked straight into the skeletons who, having reached the northern gate had turned around.  They too however won, though it was a near thing.

Having seen the northern gate, the three decided not to exit the cemetery but to go back and explore a building they had seen near the southern gate.  There they discovered the building to be large and open aired with a coffin in the middle.  Slayzer burnt the coffin and the three ventured down a flight of stairs to rooms underneath.  There they encountered zombies building a coffin and trounced them.  They then ventured further in and saw zombies performing some sort of an operation on another zombie and began to fight them.  Two of those zombies have been taken out but one more remains.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2002)

The last zombie bowls into Slayzer knocking him back and out of the fight!

Demitri and Drax however take advantage of the zombies single minded ness and striking it from either side they each deliver *1 hit* to it.  The zombie is greatly weakened, having only 1 hit remaining, but it turns on Drax and presses the attack. 


The zombie raises its fists like hammers and moving forward as Drax takes a step back it swings those fist down!

At Drax:
*The hammer rides within the coast; blocks the push of the rodent!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 19, 2002)

Demitri attempts to waste no time finishing off the zombie, aiming to destroy him in a single blow.

At the Zombie:
The northstar impales the hells; dodges the speed of the stars!


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey Wicht, how much exp will I get for this? my calc says .5
Anyways after this fight my character will be leaving the tomb... (its just a bit too dangerous for him, also a group of 3 takes forever to do anything).


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

Should be the same as for the last encounter - you did your share of damage and took damage which prevented the other two from being knocked out of the fight - so 1.5.

I agree by the way - 2 is the optimal number...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

oh and I did say at the outset the cemetery was fairly dangerous - but that the first level of the lair itself was inhabited by goblins...

...you just need to get to the lair and beat up on goblins for a while.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 20, 2002)

Ahh I see, that would bring me to 5.5 exp then... could buy Fated. Or Not  heh. Of course assuming that Drax and Demitri can kill the last Zombie. 

OOC: I am going to be doing a quest with Yce either today or monday, so I have to leave the tomb sometime. And now seems like a good time.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 20, 2002)

Also when I am done with that quest I will join up with either Sharlea or Mei-lin (whichever one wanted to try out the tomb) and try again. Best group is 2 people of equal ability.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Well consider yourself to have stumbled away then...

No problem.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 20, 2002)

Alrighty Wicht, heh anyways what are Mei-lin's stats? (I can't access the old boards so I have to ask..) That way I know if I should hunt alone in the tomb for a bit before joining with her.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok 5.5 exp
I buy Master of Sword
save 1 exp
and put the .5 for my next hit
is that alright?
if so current stats:

*Slayzer*
a farmer's sone who seeks to become a great holy swordsman like his ancestor.
Current Hits: 5
Total Hits: 5
Experience: .5
Saved Experience: 1
Base Hits: 3
Yen: 0
Possessions: Kote (+1 Hits), Sword (+1 hit with sword style), Leather Armor (+1 Hits)
Tournament Record: 0-0
ABILITIES:
Master of the Sword

Forgot html doesn't work


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes your character is correct Skarnkai


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 20, 2002)

(OOC-When Drax posts, does anyone mind if Demitri has the Fist-Needle thing?  He hasn't gotten anything yet, if not thats fine, we'll head out to fight goblins after this if Drax is ok with it.)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2002)

*Drax is here!*

Drax jumps at the zombie, trying to reduce its offensive capabilities. He has nothing against Demitri taking the thing.

The falcon attacks the garden; reduces the offensive of the shadow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Demitri and Drax together wrestle the zombie down and tear it limb from limb.  It will likely never threaten them again.

_Each fighter recieves 1.5 experience points._

There is the zombies weapon and 2 yen in the room.  There are no exits from the room save the one the fighters came in.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 21, 2002)

Could I have one of the Yen? I will stay with the group I think since Yce is no where to be found


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 21, 2002)

(OOC-Fine with me, anyone mind me getting the needle-glove as I said just a bit earlier? With 3 people and more levels, we can continue in the graveyard a bit instead of going back.)


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 21, 2002)

Where to now then?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Its good to see your not indecisive or anything Skarnkai 

And I think the consensus was that Demitri got the needle glove (a nice little weapon worth 4 yen +1 to claw/+1 to needle)

So as asked, Where to?  

Open the door at the end of the short hall?

Retreat to elsewhere?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 21, 2002)

"I think we should open the door and venture further in, if anything goes wrong, however, we may have to run away.  Otherwise, if things get tougher then they were here, we should go back afterwards."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

i will assume thats a group consensus.

The door at the end of the hall opens to reveal steps spiraling further down.  The steps are lit by torches every so often.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 21, 2002)

Perhaps this is the entrance to the lower levels of the tomb? Well lets see where these go..


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 21, 2002)

"Ok, be sure to look out for traps and we should get one of these torches incase it gets dark."


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 21, 2002)

going to work.. so if you need to roll for me you can Wicht
Master of Sword and 5 hits are what I got (and a sword)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

The stairs go down and down and then end at a door.  The door opens to reveal a long, dimly lit hall.  The sound of moaning can be heard echoing down its length.  there is something shuffling at the far end of the hall, vaguely humanoid, possibly a zombie - though its impossible to say for sure.  Their seems to be a door down that was and there also seems to be a passage on the right side of the hall about halfway down its length.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 22, 2002)

Demitri whispers to the others, "Want to see if we can ambush that guy?"


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 22, 2002)

We could attack it I guess.... might try the door midway first... your call.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 22, 2002)

Best we attack it first so it won't get us from the back if we check that door and it comes...(I suppose Demitri, Skarn, and Drax will try to catch it surprised if possible)


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 22, 2002)

Fine with me, I am ready to return that unfortunate soul back to the nether realms.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

So all three charge the lone figure shambling at the end of the hall?


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 22, 2002)

Yep apparently so..hope there isn't anything we don't see yet..


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Indeed as the three race down the hall to atack the lone shambling figure they see that it is indeed a zombie, one carrying a shield.

As the race pass the one side corridor they notice out of the corner of their eyes that it is a small hall ending in a door.

The door behind the shield carrying zombie is of metal.

Zombie Guard
*CR:* 4
*Hits:* 7
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:*  Undead, Toughness, Expert of the Cemetery
*possessions:* Shield

sorry about delay - the board is crawling for me


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

*The zombie attacks*

The zombie moves to strike Drax with a undercut, useing its shield to good effect.

*The raven lies underneath the valley; wards off the edge of the vaccuum and so it wards off the push of the comet!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 22, 2002)

The manticore slashes upon the fountain; defends against the pain of the comet!

Slayzer closes in and feints a blow with his fist, while striking out with his sword upon the foul Zombie who reeks of embalming fluid. He uses his kote to block the pain of the long armed undead thing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 23, 2002)

The spider burns the madlands; conceals the punch of the stone!

Demitri tries to flank the zombie with the other two, starting up with a fist to the zombies stomach.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2002)

The northstar crushes the mountain; conceals the kick of the dark sunbeam!

Drax tries tries to kick the zombie as it comes toward him, using it's own momentum against it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

The zombie punches Drax for *1 hit* even as Demitri and Slayzer hit the creature for a combined *2 hits*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 5

The zombie tries to smash Drax with its shield.

*The rat crushes the river; absorbs the punch of the rosewood!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 23, 2002)

The blizzard strikes the valley; wards off the slash of the thorn!

Slayzer ducks low and attemps to bring his sword up and through the zombie's legs, while avoiding the spikes on the foul creature's shield..


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2002)

*The cherry blossum fiercely quells the desert; shields the rolling of the earth!
The spear stands near the knoll; dodges the touch of the invisible blade!* 

Drax starts a quick assault of punches at the guardian Zombie.

*Hits Left* 3
*Used Abilities* Fists of Fury


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 23, 2002)

Demitri attempts to attack, hopefully creating a weakspot for Drax.

The mantis thrusts the tower; guards against the pain of the mist!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

The zombie smashes its shield down on Drax for *1 hit* even as Slayzer punches the zombie for *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 4

The zombie continues to go after Drax, again with a low punch and a high defense.

*The chopstick dodges underneath the volcano; shields the drive of the sun!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2002)

The rose petal invades the badlands; reduces the touch of the armor!

Drax's gets a little dizzy and tries to invade the monster.

*Hits left* 2
*Abilities left* Fated


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2002)

(OOC-Wow, the coolest sounding one-IMO-yet)

The mantis wounds the mountain for it insanely severs the lightbeam; blocks the onslaught of the heart and guards against the drive of the battlements!

Demitri attempts to attack the monster before it swings at Drax again, by attacking the Zombie in the midsection where his guard is the weakest.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 24, 2002)

The staff brutalizes the marsh and ferociously decimates the four winds; absorbs the push of the rosewood!

Slayzer sheaths his sword and strikes brutally at the foul smelling creature with the wooden scabbard, then ferociously deals out a decimating quadra slash attack.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

The fighters each land solid blows and between the three of them the zombie takes *3 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 1

The zombie slashes crossways with its shield at Drax

*The monkey slashes through the vale; fends off the push of the dark sunbeam!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 24, 2002)

The fang devastates the fountain; insanely shields the terror of the shield!

(Err... I don't want to bite the zombie ) Slayzer blocks the foul creaures shield with his own.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2002)

The hammer bashes the savanna; protects against the gaze of the invisible blade!

Demitri attempts to crush the zombie with an arcing blow.

(I hate to sound greedy, but if everyone has a shield/kote i'll take it, and if theres no more treasures until the end of the adventure, someone else can have it for gold).


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

ooc - I could wait for Dalamar - but between you two one of you is going to take it out and it is not going to kill Dalamar regardless so...

The three fighters manage to rip the shield off of the zombie and tear the creature apart.  It will no longer bother anyone.

_Each fighter gets 1/2 an experience point._

Other than the shield there is nothing interesting about the zombie.  The door incidentally is locked.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

Could you guys post your stats too?  Especially Drax's and Demitri's...


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 24, 2002)

*Slayzer*
a farmer's sone who seeks to become a great holy swordsman like his ancestor.
Current Hits: 5
Total Hits: 5
Experience: 1
Saved Experience: 1
Base Hits: 3
Yen: 0
Possessions: Kote (+1 Hits), Sword (+1 hit with sword style), Leather Armor (+1 Hits)
Tournament Record: 0-0
ABILITIES:
Master of the Sword

Forgot html doesn't work  [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2002)

*Demitri*
Current Hits: 3 
Total Hits: 3 
Experience: 0 
Saved Experience: 0 
Base Hits: 2 
Yen: 0 
Possessions: Needle Glove (+1 damage to Claw and Needle attacks), Leather Armor (+1 Hits) 
Tournament Record: 0-0 
ABILITIES: 
Expert of the Nine Hells
Edit-Changed Fang to Cemetary-I just leveled up anyhow 
Edit-And changed it back , indecisions, indecisions.
Edit-Final Decision on the Hellslol


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 24, 2002)

Shall we continue on?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2002)

*Drax*
4 Total Hits 

*Experience:* 3.5   
*Possessions*: Leather Armor _(+1 hits)_, Sword _(+1 to sword attacks)_, Hammer _(+1 to hammer attacks)_
*Hits(Nat)*: 3
*YEN*: 5
*Tournament Record:* 0-0

*ABILITIES*:
Fists of Fury
Fated


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks, that will help me guys 



			
				Skarnkai said:
			
		

> *Shall we continue on? *




If you wish, the door before you is locked.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2002)

"Anyone know how to pick a lock?"

(OOC-Changed the Expertise of a location to the Hells, I finally got my full character concept going-I hope )


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 25, 2002)

Nope.. sorry... just a farm boy here.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 25, 2002)

(OOC-Gone for the rest of the day, I will go for anything the group decides, including busting through the door 

Attacks if there is a combat:
1.The standing northstar vanquishes the well; fiercely waves away the foray of the vaccuum!
2.The thorn ravages the pillars; fends off the cut of the battlements!
3.The mantis assaults the madlands; angrily parts the roar of the sun!


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 26, 2002)

We don't have a key... should we try force? we have the needled gauntlet it might work on the lock


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2002)

We could try. Who wants to take a chance. And remember to check for traps first.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2002)

(Back), "I suppose I can try picking it with my needled glove", Demitri starts walking over to the door, "just as you said, be sure to look for traps though."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The needled gloves manage to click the lock and the door swings open.  Inside are three stacks of bodies, all neatly arranged one atop another.  Other than the bodies there is nothing in the room...

Nothing except a large vat of acid and a set of suspionsion cables for lowering something into the acid and pulling it back up.

There are no other exits from the room.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 26, 2002)

Oh this is wonderful... hmmm shall we search the bodies... I somehow doubt that are just bodies...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2002)

_Demitri readies his weapons incase the bodies or something from the vat becomes active, if the bodies are safe, he will see if theres anything in the cage-signalling Skarnkai and Dalamar to keep their eyes on the bodies as well..._


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The bodies are just that bodies, lifeless and inert.  The vat of acid boils a little but is otherwise empty, nor is there anything currently suspended over the vat of acid.  

All in all it looks like some grim storage room.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 26, 2002)

alright... hmmm I guess they dispose of things here... search the bodies for anything useful.. then perhaps dump them in the acid? same with the guard..


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2002)

_"Yuck! Let's get away from here it stinks."_


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 26, 2002)

Well this room serves some purpose.... I place a body on the lift thing and lower it into the acid...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The acid boils around the corpse and quickly eats away all the flesh, leaving only a grinning skeleton.  The acid polishes the bone but does not eat it away.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 26, 2002)

Ahh I see... this is where they make those skeletons like the ones we fought earlier.... Hmmm I put the other bodies on and lower them.. (maybe one swallowed sometrhing valuable...)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

there are a *lot* of bodies - you want to treat them all to an acid bath?


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 26, 2002)

Hrmm I thought there we only 3... not 3 stacks heh. I look for noble types if any (ie less dirty aquiline features etc). I remove the one skeleton and bash its skull so I won't raise (hopefully anyways).


----------



## Wicht (Jan 26, 2002)

The skeletons skull is bashed in.  However, it is impossible to discern any noble features in the faces of the dead.  Death has made them all equal.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Alright then I guess I dump them in one at a time.. smashing their skulls and searching the skeleton's for anything useful... (since there is not much going on else wise)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

The skulls are smashed and the bodies are dumped into the pool of acid and soon all that is left is a pool of acid filled with glistening, polished bones.

Where to now?


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Is this the room in the middle of the hallway? or the one at the end? we should go the other way (in either case).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

Demitri quietly watches the morbid scene, "Perhaps there is a secret door somewhere nearby?  Shall we search the walls?  I don't think this place would be locked up for nothing."

(Demitri will search the walls and floors, searching for a door or some other sortof mechanism and keeping an eye out for traps)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

There ae no secret passages to be found in this room (which is the room at the end of the hall). 

When the fighters go back out to the hall and look down the side  corridor, they see it is not very long, and at the end there is a stout door.  The door has no lock, but it seems to be barred or latched on the other side.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Well unless we can somehow trip the latch from this side... looks like we will have to batter this door down....


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

Whenever you want to batter or attack anything - just post the move and I will figure out what happens...


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Hrmm how thick does the door feel? (if is thin we could try to carve the door off its hinges or something)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

"Dangit, shall we try outside again?"


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Well let us try to force the door... it is barred tho... and it won't be quiet.. if we had a battering ram... oh well. 
Attacks the Door:

The chopstick strikes next to the temple; grasps the quickening of the orchid!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

The door shudders but does not break with the blow


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Could I get some help here guys? *rubs shoulder*


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

Looks like I will have to do this alone...*braces his shoulder and charges at the door*

The falcon demolishes the ravine; waves away the slash of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

The dorr cracks and gives a bit, but still does not surrender completly.  It looks like one more swift blow might just do the job


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 27, 2002)

I hope you guys will cover me... no idea what is on the other side....

The scorpion dances in the midst of the ravine; parts the drive of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

The door cracks under the fighters last blow and while half of it falls to the ground, the other half dangles on the hinges.  

Beyond the door is a room and in the room, just beyond the door are two zombies who begin to lumber towards the fighters.  

There is a man behind the zombies who is shouting directions and the zombies are obeying.  Both zombies lumber straight towards slayzer who is in the front.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Zombies
CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Experts of the Cemetery


----------



## Wicht (Jan 27, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / ? 

Directed by the man behind them, the two zombies plow into Slayzer.

_Zombie 1 at Slayzer:_ *The staid scorpion punches in the midst of the wetlands; averts the descent of the earth and blocks the punch of the clouds!*

_Zombie 2 at Slayzer:_ *The wolf slays the gate; defends against the energy of the comet!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

"Lets hurry up before this other guy joins the fight!"

_Demitri leads off by trying to ram into one of the zombies attacking Slayzer, trying to disrupt its attack._

*At Zombie #2: The dragon bashes the temple; scatters the assailment of the lava!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2002)

*The hammer crushes the castle while it sings on top of the madlands; wards off the cut of the earth!*

Dalamar takes a good hold of the hammer he took earlier and tries to crush the head of the zombie.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

(OOC-Drax, pick a target)


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 28, 2002)

At Zombie 2:
The falcon wracks the groto; wards off the foray of the arrow!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

As the two zombies do *2 hits* to Slayzer, the other two fighters combine their efforts to pull the creature off of Slayzer and Drax bashes its head in with his hammer.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / ? 

The man behind the zombies yells, "No - my beautiful baby! Yet there are plenty more where he came from!"  The man begins to mumble and chant and as his attention is diverted the zombie attacking Slayzer fumbles for a moment and falls towards Slayzer, clawed hands outstretched!

_Zombie 1 at Slayzer:_ *The fan tumbles on top of the castle; avoids the quickening of the canine!*
[/b]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 28, 2002)

Demitri claws at the zombie with his new-found weapon, attempting to shred the zombie's skin along with its decayed entrails.

*The panther fiercely shatters the steppes; shreds the quickening of the spirit!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 28, 2002)

At Zombie 1:The manta ray sings near the fountain so fast that it invades the hells; silences the pain of the weapon!

Hits:3/5 Round 2


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2002)

At Zombie 1: *The hammer speaks across the tundra; flips in the midst of the blood of the soul!*
After seting himself to motion, Drax takes a nice strong strike towards the other zombies head.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

The three fighters crush the other zombie.  The fight is not over however...

"Where are my other zombies???," the man yells.

Then realization dawns...

"You have destroyed my lovely corpses!"

I will make you pay myself... and with that he launches an attack at the three fighters.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2002)

*Zombie master*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 7
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* 
Master of the Silent Cemetery,
Master of the Ancient Fist
Toughness
Dirty Trick, Shove

It is round three of the same fight, the Zombie Master will post his moves last in each round.


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 28, 2002)

Attacks:
The panther strikes close to the foothills; negates the thrust of the arrow!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 29, 2002)

_Demitri attempts to punch the zombie, negating the distance inbetween them in a shifting motion._

The fist shatters the coast; waves away the speed of the moon!

(I'm assuming I have 4 hits since no one claimed the shield besides myself earlier?)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2002)

*The chimera slays the garden; avoids the rolling of the teardrop!*

_"If I were you, I would just surrender!"_ Drax yells at the Zombie Master. He then avoids the attacks of the sorrowful man.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

yeah - you have the shield Sollir

The man shoves Drax out of the way and lashes out at Demitri with a shattering blow!

*Shove* Drax!

_at Demitri _ *The thunder shatters the heavens; fends off the slash of the arrow!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2002)

Drax flies back and away and is unable to attack.  Slayzer's attack misses and Demitri finds his style of the fist can not match the man's ability to block it and Demitri takes *1 hit*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 29, 2002)

_Demitri this time takes a different stance, trying to cut off the zombie masters offensive manuever._

The owl cuts the garden; protects against the energy of the earth!

Edit-Hits: 3/4


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 30, 2002)

The crane sucker punches the marsh; defends against the assailment of the stone!


----------



## Skarnkai (Jan 31, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2002)

*The northstar glides underneath the caves; leaps over the kick of the willow!*
Fists of Fury: *The lotus blossum slashes from the desert; shields against the beauty of the rodent!*

Drax gets up and dashes towards the Zombie Master, making as many blows as possible to him.

*Hits left:* 4
*Used abilities:* Fists of Fury
*Abilities left:* Fated


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

DIRTY TRICK!

The Zombie Master frowns as the fighters attack him and with a wave of his hand ignites a flare of light that dazzles everyone.  No one can see for a few seconds and in that time the Zombie Master readies himself.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2002)

*Round 5*
*Hits Remaining:* 7
Again aiming at Demitri, the zombie master glides into the air and kicks out at Demitri's head.

_at Demitri _ *The phoenix kicks above the temple; fends off the onslaught of the foul!*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2002)

*The fan seeks on top of the village; dodges the onslaught of the orchid!*

Still partly blinded by the light, Drax tries to find his opponent to atleast dodge the incoming attacks.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 1, 2002)

The dragon splits the tundra; calmly leaps over the kick of the willow!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2002)

Demitri tries to press on in his attack, attacking with one hand while parrying with the other.

*The thunder appears across the knoll as it unrelentingly demolishes the prairie; waves away the thrust of the invisible blade as it leaps upon the quickening of the willow!*

Edit-Hits 3/4


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

thats some move Sollir 

As Demitri unleashes at the zombie master for *1 hit* the man avoids Drax's attack only to be struck by Slayzer for *1 hit*.  Reeling back he waits to gauge the fighters' next moves.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 2, 2002)

The phoenix brutalizes the ricefield; redirects the offensive of the spirit!

Hits 3/5 Round: I forget


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2002)

(Yea, its pretty long!  Alot better than: The owl cuts the garden; protects against the energy of the earth! )

_Demitri tries to apply his newly learned experience in fighting the inhabitants of the cemetary and uses it to try to predict the Zombie Master's move, attacking at an opening._

*The ancient fox quells the island; grasps the chaos of the sun!*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2002)

*The thunder penetrates the coast; absorbs the chi of the canine!*

Drax makes a quick strike, like thunder,  to the Zombie Master.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

*Round 6*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

The zombie master staggering back makes an attempt to move in to attack Demitri, but does not do well

_at Demitri _ *The manticore sweeps close to the spring; averts the drive of the thorn!* 

The zombie master must still be reeling from the last set of blows for he is unable to put up a solid defense and finds that all three fighters hit him for a total of *3 hits*.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2002)

*The rat shreds the vale; scatters the chi of the vermin!*

Drax jumps at the Master, trying to shed his defenses and scatter his chi.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2002)

_Demitri this time takes a defensive posture, holding his ground and bringing his arms up to block the assault._

_The ki-rin stands across the vale; blocks the onslaught of the bamboo!_


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 2, 2002)

The blizzard moves before the forest; shields the assailment of the fell dagger!

Hits:3


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

*Round 7*
*Hits Remaining:* 2

The zombie master regains his composure and lashes out once more at Demitri.

_at Demitri _ *The owl dominates the hells; silences the energy of the soul!* 



The zombie master dominates the round and is able to quell the attacks against him with fluid and wisely placed movements.  With a deft leap into the air he delivers a burning kick to Demitri for *1 hit*


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 2, 2002)

The thunder spins underneath the plain; absorbs the tempest of the arrow!


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 2, 2002)

ack double post =P


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2002)

*The scorpion bashes the marsh; conceals the offensive of the canine!*

Drax makes a spin kick towards the Zombie Master's mouth.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 3, 2002)

_Demitri comes in with a redoubled assault._

*The ki-rin powerfully rends the mountain; dominates the throw of the heart!*

Hits 2/4


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 4, 2002)

bah dah *bump*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2002)

*Round: *8
*Hits Remaining:* 2

The zombie master lashes out once more at Slayzer.

_at Slayzer_ *The west wind thrusts the marsh; reduces the assailment of the teardrop!* 



The zombie master delivers*1 hit* to Slayzer, but the other two fighters bash and rend and soon he is laying lifeless.

_Each fighter recieves 1.5 experience points_

The room appears to be a bedroom of some kind, though squalid and containing nothing of any value.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 4, 2002)

*Drax*
*Total Hits:* 4
*Experience:* 4.5  
*Possessions*: Leather Armor _(+1 hits)_, Sword _(+1 to sword attacks)_, Hammer _(+1 to hammer attacks)_
*Hits(Nat)*: 3
*YEN*: 5
*Tournament Record:* 0-0
*ABILITIES*:
Fists of Fury
Fated

Just putting up the updated char.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 4, 2002)

Only change is 2.5 exp now heh

No loot at all =(

Hrmm any other way out?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 4, 2002)

Updated Stats:

*Demitri*
*Natural Hits:* 2
*Total Hits:* 4
*EXP:* 1.5
*Abiliites:*
_Expert of the Nine Hells_
*Items:*
_Needle-Glove, +1 damage to Needle and Claw Attacks
Leather Armor, +1 Hit
Shield, +1 Hit_

"I guess we could backtrack a little?"


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 4, 2002)

I Suppose so... hrmmm


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2002)

_"Atleast we found out why there were so many undead around here. Did we pass any crossroads when we come here?"_


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 5, 2002)

Not for a long way back. (On old thread heh) Shall we go back up and play with the graveyard?


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 7, 2002)

Hmm since no one else has posted.. can we assume that we go back to the graveyard Wicht?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

well you never left the graveyar - but sure...

The three fighters leave the musty rooms of the zombie master and enter again into the light of day.  All seems momentarily serene in the cemetery.

Now if you 3 can get a consensus of where to go now...


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 7, 2002)

Lets just clean up this area.. make it easier for everyone else to enter the tomb..


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm up for that!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

So where do you go to do the "cleaning up?"  You see nothing moving in your imediate vicinity.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2002)

Run around looking silly?

Yell so any monster within a couple of miles will come looking?

I think we should go to one of the roads, 'path of dead' and some such.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 7, 2002)

Sure Why not... heh


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

The three fighters go downt he hill to the main path and walk north along it until they come to the first branch.  Again they note the name, "Path of the Dead" and that it heads off to the west.  Just a little ways ahead on the path of the Dead, twenty or thirty yards or so, there appears to be steps leading away from the path and up to a crypt.

Of course the path the are on at the moment continues to run Northerly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 8, 2002)

"Lets check out the crypt or head back to the goblins?  I think crypt sounds a bit more interesting though but it could prove challenging..."


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes.. let us set these pour souls to rest.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

The fighters walk onto the "Path of the Dead," and then soon walk up the stairs to the crypt just north of the path.  The stairs go up the hill some ways before opening onto a small cement landing. 

The Tomb bears an inscription over the door, "House of Dry Bones," and indeed grinning skulls and skeletons are cerved into the stone doors.  The tomb itself only appears to be about 15 feet by fifteen feet in size.

The doors to the tomb are closed.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 8, 2002)

I would guess that's Skeletons and Perhaps Mummies.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2002)

_"Shall we go in?"_


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

I dont know, will you?


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 9, 2002)

Sure lets I guess...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

The doors to the tomb are locked.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2002)

*The crane flips across the river; wards off the tempest of the wyrm!*

Drax tries to break the doors using his shoulder.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 9, 2002)

I'll help after looking for traps.. which Dalamar might have just set off =(

The thunder shatters the vale; grasps the kick of the weapon!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

The doors shake but do not open


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 9, 2002)

Shall we try again? we have already alerted what ever is in there...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2002)

*The snake slays the vale; removes the descent of the fortress where it prances across the gaze of the comet!*

_"I'll try again."_
Drax slams his shoulder again at the door


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 10, 2002)

Alright.. I will try again...

The scorpion lies with the ruins; protects against the offensive of the water!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 10, 2002)

Lets all 3 try at once!

*The thunder overwhelmingly dominates the lake; wards off the thrust of the fell dagger!*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

The doors split as the fighters deliver their mighty blows and splitting they crack and fall to the ground in pieces of stone.  As they fall a gas  escapes from the crypt and engulfs the three fighters.

*Gas Trap*
*Power:* Master of the Hidden Blizzard

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 0

The gas pours out like a storm from the tomb and leaps and rolls over the fighters!

_Gas Trap:_ *The chopstick powerfully storms the badlands; leaps over the rolling of the thorn!*

Each fighter needs to generate a move to respond to the gas


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 10, 2002)

Told ya...

The sword thrusts the pillars; defends against the storm of the orchid!

*using his sword to wave away the gas, he covers his mouth and backs away defending against the storm of orchid gas*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 10, 2002)

*The fist drowns the madlands; silences the pain of the orchid!*

Demitri attempts to cover his mouth and his nose with his hand, trying not to breath in any oxygen whatsoever.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 10, 2002)

*The dragon obliterates the river; parts the punch of the battlements!*

Drax tries back away from the gas.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Demitri and Drax both take *1 hit* from the gas. As the fighters continue to cough from the fumes, four skeletons rush out of the tomb to attack.

*Skeletons*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 2
*Powers:* Undead


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 2
* Hits left:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

The four Skeletons surge forth on the heels of the poison gas.

_Skeleton 1 at Drax:_ *The spider sings upon the pillars; parts the assailment of the spirit!*

_Skeleton 2 at Demitri:_ *The vine demolishes the marsh; negates the assailment of the arrow and tracks underneath the onslaught of the stone!*

_Skeleton 3 at Slayzer:_ *The frog charges the desert; conceals the storm of the rainbow!*

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The staff stands near the garden; silences the aggression of the amphibian as it effortlessly shields against the push of the soul!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 10, 2002)

At Skeleton #2:
*The staff drops higher than the ricefield; protects against the drive of the lily!*

Demitri raises his claw as he brings it down on the skeleton, using his free hand to block.

Edit: Hits 3/4
Edit: Oops, used the wrong generator, used the YB! one instead of YBA!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

the generators should be identical in what they can produce


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 10, 2002)

(Thanks for clarifying, I didn't keep my original move though, but next time i'll know)


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 11, 2002)

At Zombie#2:

The fang glides below the palace; blocks the speed of the leaf!

*uses the point of his sword to thrust into his opponent, blocks the quick surprise attack*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2002)

At Skeleton #2:*The blizzard overwhelms the temple; reduces the drive of the shield!*

Regardless of the gas burning in his lungs, Drax attacks one of the skeletons.

*Hits left* 3/4


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

Demitri is struck by a skeleton, as is Slayzer and both take *1 hit*.  In the meantime, Drax manages to land *1 hit* on the skeleton striking Demitri.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

*Round:* 3
* Hits left:* 2 / 1 / 2 / 2

The four Skeletons continue to attack.

_Skeleton 1 at Drax:_ *The kama delicately charges the savanna; scatters the rolling of the armor!*

_Skeleton 2 at Demitri:_ *The lotus blossum strikes through the delta and slashes upon the flame; parries the motion of the sunflower!*

_Skeleton 3 at Slayzer:_ *The needle menacingly rains upon the marsh; reduces the touch of the rain!*

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The manta ray seeks close to the pillars; parries the cut of the rainbow! *yen**


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2002)

At Skeleton #1:*The northstar glides underneath the garden; parts the terror of the foul!*

Drax tries to cut the foul creature in two pieces with his sword.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 11, 2002)

*The falling raven quickly parts the wastelands; shields against the slash of the bird!* at Skeleton #2 (or 3 if Skarnkai kills it first)

_Demitri tries his strategy again, trying to cleave the skeleton with his claw and shielding against the rest with his other hand._

Edit-Hits 2/4


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 11, 2002)

At Skeleton#2:

The hammer quells the mountain; redirects the thrust of the armor as it falls over the throw of the amphibian!

*turning his sword to its flat side he brings it downon the skeleton's skull, like a hammer, quelling any more hostile thoughts.*

4/5 hits


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

As a skeleton strikes at Demitri for *1 hit*, Slayzer smashes in its skull and it falls to the ground.  Slayzer barely rolls out of the way of the two skeletons attacking him.  Drax does not fare as well as Slayzer and is struck for*1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

*Round:* 4
* Hits left:* 2 / - / 2 / 2

Though there only three skeletons left, they are still a danger to the fighters.

_Skeleton 1 at Drax:_ *The owl eliminates the ravine; quells the speed of the soul!*

_Skeleton 3 at Slayzer:_ *The hammer slides close to the tundra; absorbs the offensive of the canine!*

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The fist drifts above the steppes; removes the drive of the fell dagger!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 12, 2002)

At Skeleton #3: *The phoenix strikes near the delta; avoids the drive of the shield!*

_Demitri holds his shield up to attack, but instead fakes and with his other hand he attempts to punch the skeleton in its ribcage._

Hits 2/4

Edit-/Color not /Blue lol


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2002)

At Skeleton #1: *The spear tumbles underneath the pond; redirects the motion of the vermin!*
Fists of Fury: *The chopstick falls underneath the dungeon; negates the touch of the invisible blade!*

Drax uses his sword to stab at the skeleton attacking him and then drops below it's attack to strike it again.

*HIts left* 2/4


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2002)

Power Word: Bump!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm just a waitin' on Skarnkai.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 13, 2002)

At Skeleton 3:

The mantis leaps over the tower; redirects the offensive of the fell dagger!

*using the crafts mantis style he leaps over his tall enemy and redirects his attack to one of his skeletal friends*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

Drax takes *1 hit* but Demitri and Slayzer between them manage to bring one skeleton low.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

*Round:* 5
* Hits left:* 2 / - / - / 2

The two remaining skeletons attack aggresively!

_Skeleton 1 at Drax:_ *The rabbit nails the desert; averts the punch of the teardrop!*

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The vine secretly blasts the spring as it masterfully attacks the canyon; removes the drive of the steel while it dodges the terror of the shadow!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 13, 2002)

At Skeleton 1:
The needle slides upon the coast; waves away the thrust of the willow!

*using his sword like a seweing needle he makes lots of small jabs along the creature's side*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2002)

At Skeleton #1:*The spear cautiously thrusts the lake; reduces the edge of the orchid!*

Seeing that the skeleton is quite crafty, Drax cautiously stabs at it with his sword.

*Hits left* 1/4


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2002)

At skeleton #1: *The hammer swiftly shatters the garden; shreds the drive of the honor!*

_Demitri tries to destroy the skeleton as quickly as he can to finish the fight._

Hits 2/4


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

The round goes badly for the fighters as Drax takes *1 hit* and is knocked out of the fight. Slayzer also takes *1 hit*.  The one bright spot is the nice move by Demitri which damages the first skeleton for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 6
* Hits left:* 1 / - / - / 2

The two remaining skeletons attack aggresively!

_Skeleton 1 at Demitri:_ *The blizzard scatters the ruins; fends off the drive of the snow!*

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The monkey withers the pond; waves away the foray of the fell dagger!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2002)

At skeleton #1:*The mongoose appears underneath the castle before it easily penetrates the pillars; reduces the throw of the body!*

_Demitri is nearly backed into a corner as he decides to try something daring.  He starts to run out, and as the skeleton tries to attack him Demitri falls, sliding on the ground, slipping through the skeletons legs, he then proceeds by trying to trip the skeleton and ram it into the ground from behind._


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 14, 2002)

At Skeleton 1 unless Demitri kills it:

The panther scourges the mountain; shreds the tempest of the lightbeam and effortlessly shreds the thrust of the ember!

*crouching low like a predator he lashed out with his scourging blade, laying the beast out like a mountain of bone*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

Demitri takes *1 hit* from the skeleton attacking him just before Slayzer knocks its skull off, literally.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 7
* Hits left:* - / - / - / 2

The two remaining skeletons attack aggresively!

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The northstar silences the vineyard; brilliantly guards against the rolling of the lily!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 14, 2002)

At Skeleton 4:
The manticore tumbles next to the plain; wards off the onslaught of the leaf!

*jumps into the air and tries to tumble into his opponent to do some damage*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

(Sorry for not posting, forgot about this for a sec )

At the remaining skeleton:


> *
> The vine scourges the vineyard; quells the violence of the wyrm!
> *





_Demitri takes an arm from the just-fallen skeleton and attempts to whack the last skeleton with it, "Just attacking fire with fire!."_


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

The skeleton does *1 hit* to Slayzer, but demitri does *1 hit* to it.


----------

